# Any limit for mtnl unlimited broadband plans?



## bjb0019 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello world! this is my first post on the forum, and I hope I am not making a mistake.  
I saw the 'Triband queries' thread, but it seemed dead since Feb'11.

Coming to the point:
 All I want to know if there is any hidden (or something like T&C) limit for MTNL's unlimited triband plans? I am a user of 1Mbps UL plan of MTNL Mumbai, and I download a lot.. my total for this month (1Nov-16Nov was around 63GB). Yesterday, my internet stopped working for no reason! though it is working now, I am kinda scared to download more thinking it might go off again 
Similar thing happened with my cousin few months ago who uses same plan, he had to give an written application to MTNL in order to start it back.
 So can I resume my downloads? (cause I have links and links and links yet to be done ) Is there anyone who has downloaded more with MTNL?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi,

welcome to the forum !

MTNL users face downtimes, the frequency of which might vary with area (just a few days back i had to face such a downtime, after many days that is). what followed is just a complaint to the CC, and the issue got resolved in 2-3 days. there're no hidden charges, but the first month you may get billed a bit more. no need to panic though. you can go to the office and ask for clarification on the first billing process if you feel the need. you will get a good explanation from them. i too have the same plan, and i download as per my wish. no restrictions involved. hope that helps. happy surfing and downloading


----------



## socrates (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Been using it from 2005 there have been very few occasions for complaints. 

BTW it would help if you specify your location. It could save time in future queries if the person answering knows if you are from Mumbai or Delhi.


----------



## bjb0019 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot for replying so fast.. 
Now I can download in peace 

@GhorMaanas

This is not my first month, I have been using mtnl since 2009, just the first month when I crossed 50GB BW.

@socrates

I mentioned in the post that I am using mtnl Mumbai's triband. I am from Shivaji Park, Dadar to be specific. Thats near their Mumbai's server, which gives me nice speed and good service. 

Thanks again for your efforts fellas.


----------



## socrates (Nov 17, 2011)

bjb0019 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying so fast..
> Now I can download in peace
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I think I missed that bit  But usually its a good policy to mention ones location in profile as in many cases it will save time in answering queries. I am on the Prabhadevi exchange  & on the 599 UL plan. I usually go personally to meet the people there to get my problems sorted & I must say they have been very cooperative.


----------



## bjb0019 (Nov 18, 2011)

Same here, I have visited my Telephone Ex-change(Shivaji Park) a number of times and yep they are kind people! I had a chance to visit the Prabhadevi Ex-change twice and it was great! the best thing about MTNL is, nobody asks you once you have entered their building! you can roam as long as you want


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 18, 2011)

bjb0019 said:


> the best thing about MTNL is, nobody asks you once you have entered their building! you can roam as long as you want





am from thane(w), and i too have experienced the same thing - prompt response , co-operation and resolution of issue. was facing downtime y'day, but that got resolved automatically by night. also, officers and engineers at my exchange have been very co-operative. though not all would be having the same experience, but speaking of myself, i can definitely say - MTNL hai, to sahi hai !


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

Using MTNL in Delhi. The best ISP over here by miles.

Unlimited is really unlimited. No FUP crap which ISPs like Yaartel enforce.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ What about their pricing?


----------



## bjb0019 (Nov 18, 2011)

GhorMaanas said:


> MTNL hai, to sahi hai !



Totally agreed.. Unfortunately I had to experiance (Wr)hathway few years ago, but then MTNL showed me the light.. 



d6bmg said:


> ^^ What about their pricing?



Mtnl's plans are either cheap or reasonable.. As for my plan
Rs 999 per month and 1Mbps (1.13 day, 1.344 night) so I get transfer rate of 130-135KBps during day and 175-180KBps during night (currently I am downloading skyrim at 177KBps )

Here is a link to MTNL Mumbai's unlimited plans: MTNL Mumbai - Broadband Unlimited Happy Hours Plan | Unlimited Internet Tariff


----------



## ultimato (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm from Delhi(Janakpuri Area to be more specific). 

I crossed around 40GB once in MTNL Broadband 599PLAN(Combo) and then the very next month officers visited my home and told me to not use this much amount of GB's as normally cafe people use like this. 

Now from a long time being scared from MTNL, i'm maintaining a 10GB-29GB/Month usage.

Over here as i read above that you people are using up 50Gb+(that's pretty AWESOME), so i thought to consult you guys:
1) Can i download 30GB or 40GB/month?
2) If MTNL officers land/call how should i tackle that?

Please help me out!


----------

